# portupgrade question



## nu2fbsd (Mar 30, 2010)

I did `# portupgrade -arRi` to upgrade my ports. One of the packages is fluxbox but I got this output after compile 
	
	



```
pkg_delete: package 'fluxbox-1.1.1' doesn't have a prefix
fluxbox-1.1.1 (pkg_delete failed)
Uninstallation ended
```

The above failure is also happening for other packages
What should I do to resolve this?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 30, 2010)

You should read other topics from time to time: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=12744

Doing *any* major (let alone *total* recursive) port upgrades is not advisable now.


----------

